# Stuck on Bathtub Installation



## trophywalleye (Dec 4, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I'm totally stumped on my bathtub installation. I have an alcove installation (3 walls surrounding tub) and the floor is not level. To me that sounds pretty typical, however I'm running into problems.

I bought a Mirolin Sydney Left Hand Tub, however as the floor is not level it requires shimming under the legs (and therefore the tub is not level, actually quite out). If you can imagine it is almost impossible to shim the tub with 3 walls and the skirt blocking all access under it. There is no access through the walls and I prefer not to cut a hole in the floor to access from below.

I have tried trial and error shimming (pulling the tub out and shimming, and putting it back in place), however I always end up with the skirt off the floor, so when you put weight on the outer edge it rocks forward. I understand that the tub will be nailed through the flange into the wall studs so it shouldn't rock, but Mirolin representatives say that the skirt be on the floor once in place, and that you shouldn't shim the skirt.

The manufacture also advices against using a mortar bed or foam under the tub. 

The only thing I can think of is to cut the legs down and trial and error shimming so that the tub is level and the skirt is on the floor.

Are there any simple and economic alcove tubs (american standard, mirolin, maax, etc.) that may work in my situation? From what I read I like the sounds of a mortar bed. Build a perimeter support (1" x 2") around the tub thats level, lay poly down and mortar, and then set the tub in and press firmly into the mortar. But installation manuals always state that the skirt must still be on the floor. 

What do I do?? I can provide pictures if it helps. Please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> I can provide pictures if it helps. Please let me know.


Yow throw up few pictures if you can. I think you are getting some bad information from the manufacturer but I'll reserve my usual "manufacturing idiots" comments until we see some pictures.

I will mention before I forget it that you don't want to nail any flanges to any walls if you have an out-of-square situation going on.

Let's see how we can fix this.


----------



## Homerepairguy (Aug 1, 2010)

Have you considered using self leveling compound to level the floor under the tub? Once the floor is level, your problems might be over.

HRG


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Pictures please---and how out of whack is the floor?


----------



## trophywalleye (Dec 4, 2010)

*Photos Part 1 of 2*

Photos Part 1 of 2

Last photo of this set shows that the circled end requires 1/4 to 3/8 inch raise


----------



## trophywalleye (Dec 4, 2010)

*Photos Part 2 of 2*

Photos Part 2 of 2

07 - Rear Tub End Requires 1/8 to 1/4 inch raise (circled in red)


----------



## trophywalleye (Dec 4, 2010)

*Photos - Encore*

*Please Note the Name of the Photos Give Some Details (hover mouse over) Thanks!*

*Photo names note on the tub leveling, the measurements their out of whack*


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

OK, here's the deal, exactly what I suspected. It wouldn't matter how flat and level your subfloor was because the way that tub is made it just won't matter.

No reason to spend money on self levelling compound.

I would be sure the tub fits quickly into position. Then pull it out one last time and gob some PL on each leg and shove it into place. Once you have it "home" DON'T get in the tub, don't move nothing, don't change nothing. Some small tweaking can be done from the topside and outside, but don't try to make the feet fit the floor, it ain't likely to happen.


----------



## trophywalleye (Dec 4, 2010)

*Last Photo*

Last Photo

Requires Red Circle End to be Lifted 1/2 inch to be level.


----------



## broox (Nov 30, 2010)

Call me Captain Obvious, but if the floor is out of level and the tub is going to be level, the skirt is not going to touch all the way across, right?? Short of leveling the subfloor, you are going to have to have a gap. What are you going to put on the floor? If it is ceramic tile you can easily squeeze a little grout under the skirt while you are tiling. If it is linoleum, I would be tempted to put some type of trim across the front-quarter round or something of the kind.

I also agree with bud, any type of fluid adhesive or mortar would be great to set the feet in, then let it dry-that is what I had to do to the tub in my hall bathroom.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Trophy,

You are expecting way too much from that tub and I don't agree with your appraisal of level.


----------



## trophywalleye (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks Bud and broox,

I just noticed your comment broox. 

I'm not worried that the entire length is not on the floor because as you say, if the floor is bowed a bit it will never completely touch. However as long as both ends are supported and it doesn't rock i assume it will be fine. I think thats what all of the tub manufacturers are getting at when they note that the skirt must be supported on the floor. 

The one issue with any tub I get is that from the photos you can see that my floor slopes away from the drain. So therefore if I shim the ass end of my tub, that end of the skirt will always be off of the floor. 

I'm putting in granite tile (3/8") with ditra as the underlayment, so I'm not worried about the visual gap as it will be covered, but as for skirt support I'm lost.


----------



## broox (Nov 30, 2010)

Here's my thoughts: set the tub in mortar or whatever, then when you are tiling, squeeze or wipe some grout or mastic or whatever you are laying the tiles with under the skirt to support it. If it will support the tiles, I believe it will support the skirt. Realistically, the skirt does not support the tub, I think it is to keep the skirt from bouncing in and out.My two cents!!


----------



## drew1313 (Jan 31, 2011)

*just did it*

just had that done by a plumber from cdickie.com in the last home i sold, a 2 x 4 is set for level and support to leave the tub about 1-2 cm off the ground, a small 15 cm mountain of motor was dumped and the tub was pushed in it till the last bit of play and then it was leveled, this took the plumber about 7-8 hours start to finish to install a tub. it looked pretty hard, a lil too much for a diy


----------

